# Uqm 1000t and hvh250



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Shawncrockett said:


> Can I use a uqm controller on an hvh250? I'm very novice. If I need extra parts;what? Thank you


I don't know if the UQM controllers can be custom tuned to a different motor than which it was originally paired. And the Remy is quite a bit different than the UQM motor so it would be critical to reset motor parameters at the very least. 

My gut tells me if it is possible, it would have to be done in the UQM lab by their engineers. But there are some pretty bright guys out there. Maybe someone has hacked one.


----------

